# Lazarus handplane co?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Came across a rather strange looking plane while looking around online. Made by Lazarus, they dont seem to have much of a web presence from what I can tell. I cant even seem to find their value or where to buy. Not sure if im just not looking in the right place. Anyone ever heard of or used one?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I had seen the name of the plane maker at another site, Hand Plane Central, but other than seeing the name I know nothing about the planes. Not cheap.

http://www.handplane.com/Planemaker-Gallery/categories.php?cat_id=94


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is another link to a very brief article Lazarus wrote on an infill hybrid smoother. You might find some contact information for him there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

trc65 said:


> Here is another link to a very brief article Lazarus wrote on an infill hybrid smoother. You might find some contact information for him there.


That may be the ugliest infill I've ever seen. Wonder how it performs?


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

http://mateopanzicafurniture.wordpress.com/


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretty good web presence.

https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Lazarus+Handplane+Co.&oq=The+Lazarus+Handplane+Co.&aqs=chrome.0.57j64l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=The+Lazarus+Handplane+Co.&ei=ZrO7UZnlCYGs9ATNjoH4Aw&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.eWU&fp=caa84096235e7292&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> That may be the ugliest infill I've ever seen. Wonder how it performs?


I would hope it performs very well, as I couldn't stand to look at it sitting on a bench otherwise.:no:


To me it looks to be part of the "Steampunk" design craze.


----------

